# What are some expensive fw fish?



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

Just wanted to know what are some expensive fish that would be good for a freshwater aquarium? I saw a few at my lfs and just wanted to know prices, looks and sizes of any freshwater fish. Thanks!


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.qldaf.com/forums/photography-video-lounge-23/apisto-hongsloi-type-ii-50091/

Pretty nice looking and pricey, my local LFS has had some in a big, beautifully planted tank for a long long time now.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Discus are crazy expensive


----------



## JoeGREEEN (Jun 28, 2011)

large arowana with a newer strain color
altums , htf dwarf cichlids near adult size, htf plecos and pretty much any in demand fish thats hard to find and @ mature size.

also new strains of fish such as Electric Blue rams, Large Electric Blue Jack Dempsey

and of course large dream discus var. & Large Leopard discus


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Anything big. Also some rare ones, especially catfish. Royal plecos and discues are the most expensive ones I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Those darn orange gar are 3k or more


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hbomb said:


> Just wanted to know what are some expensive fish that would be good for a freshwater aquarium? I saw a few at my lfs and just wanted to know prices, looks and sizes of any freshwater fish. Thanks!


Just out of curiosity, why are you asking ? 
Do you want to stock a tank with the most unique, or rarest fish, even though they may be the most expensive ?

You'll note that several responders have mentioned discus. They are most certainly one of the most expensive freshwater fish you can get.

And you wanted to know prices and sizes, well, here's some, for discus:
- Small, young 1" to 2" discus (which can be quite difficult to keep and raise successfully) usually cost $10. to $20.
- Juveniles of 3" to 4" are normally in the range of $35. and up, to as much as $100., depending on the strain. Average price would be around $65.
- Near adults, or adults, of 5" or more, can run from $80. up to $200. approx., again depending on the strain, color & patterning selected.
- A proven mated pair can sell for as much as $500. or so. 

You want to know what they look like ? There are literally dozens of different strains, colorations and patterns, almost all of them quite beautiful, in most people's eyes anyway. Simply googling discus images will produce numerous pics.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Probably spam.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah discus are the most expensive fw fish I usually run across, though I personally don't like them.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm really just trying to get ideas for future tanks, or out curiosity as i'm fairly new to planted tanks and want to see some beautiful fish. But if you want specifics lets just say I have a 20 gallon planted tank and would like to know what are some unique/rare fish that could make a good addition.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

As for discus those fish sure are nice. I just cant wrap my head around that angel fish looking body. No offense.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

A 20g tank dramatically limits what you can put in it, as it's too small for many single fish. Additionally, other species which, by themselves, would fit in a 20g, won't be healthy or happy in less than a school of 4-6, which might be too much for a 20g.

Then there's water parameters. Rarer fish are generally more difficult to keep healthy, and might require specific pH/GH/temperature levels which many, or most, are unable or unwilling to keep up with.

Rather than ask what you did, I'd suggest asking for suggestions for fish given your personal standards: tank size, level of maintenance you're willing to keep up with, whether you'll want plants in there too (many fish are *not* plant-friendly), what you like in fish (color, size, activity level, etc.), and anything else you can think of. Oh, and how much money you're willing to spend.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> A 20g tank dramatically limits what you can put in it, as it's too small for many single fish. Additionally, other species which, by themselves, would fit in a 20g, won't be healthy or happy in less than a school of 4-6, which might be too much for a 20g.


Nah man, there are TONS you can do in a 20. Just not a lot of room for variety. Tetras, rasboras, dwarf cichlids, cories, barbs, livebearers, list goes on and on.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

I really just want to know whats out there for choices. Not really trying to focus on just a 20 gallon tank. but its what I have currently. I really just wanted to know what kind of fish out there that people would be willing to spend some bucks on. For any tank size.


----------



## NeonRob (May 1, 2008)

Sorry but your question is just too vague for us to really help you. Start googling or visiting LFS's. I think you just need to put some effort into doing your own research and see what really catches your eye. Who cares how expensive or exotic others perceive the fish to be. Find what will help you get the most out of your tank for your level of interest. Join a club. Attend a convention. Visit AquaBid. Figure out what you like.


----------



## Lkittredge (Jul 27, 2012)

Get a colony of zebra plecos for your 20 g. They won't get big , look cool and will wallop your wallet as you apparently want to do.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Nah man, there are TONS you can do in a 20. Just not a lot of room for variety. Tetras, rasboras, dwarf cichlids, cories, barbs, livebearers, list goes on and on.


I agree. I'm not saying there aren't many varieties of fish you can fit in a 20g. I am saying that there are many that you *can't* fit in a 20g, and the OP needs to understand space limitations.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

I made this post just for the sake of seeing different fish. Not necessarily for my tank. I made it for the sense that it was vague, as I am interested in seeing all types, as opposed to what will just work for my tank. So I don't care what size fish, color, rarity, tank sizes, and conditions. Just post names or pictures of freshwater fish you like and think other posters/lurkers might like.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be careless to put fish into a tank that wouldn't be suitable for it. Btw i can tell you obviously care about fish a lot and are passionate about them as well. You deserve a thumbs up for your concerns.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

why is this in my vendor forum?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> why is this in my vendor forum?



That's why I said probably spam but guess not.


----------



## SINcity (Nov 17, 2012)

The only expensive fish that I would be willing to pay for are zebra plecos.... Love those guys!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

koi can be very expensive. 

but my favorite tropical fish are Discus and zebra plecos.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

zebra plecos are really beautiful in photographs, but when properly housed are not that visible in a tank. Discus are beautiful, but not really what I consider an uber expensive fish in teh grand scheme of things. 

I guess more important would be tank size, level of husbandry, etc


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Siamese Tigerfish (Datnioides pulcher) 
or
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fw&1354414801
or
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwstringray&1354359254


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

If it's a larger tank, try any of the Tanganyikan cichlids.

www.wetspottropicalfish.com

This store has an amazing list. One of the best in the US.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

the wet spot is great, I would also check daves rare fish
http://www.davesfish.com/


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Personally I love freshwater stingrays. You can get some cheaper $75-$100 which are Florida stingrays, also known as teacup stingrays which do not grow as big. But Motoro stingrays are more beautiful, with great patterns, but will cost hundreds. 
Like others have pointed out, Aquabid would be great site for you to check out rares, and prices. If you ever try to keep anything rare, make sure your setup is pristine for the perfect conditions needed for that species of fish.
Great question to see desired fish from all of us.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1136&pcatid=1136

These beauties are amazing, and crazy expensive.. They are my dream plecostomus...I will own one some day!


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

sorry about that im pretty new to plantedtanks forum so i had no clue i was posting in the vendors section..i guess i was lost looking at shrimp


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Lkittredge said:


> Get a colony of zebra plecos for your 20 g. They won't get big , look cool and will wallop your wallet as you apparently want to do.


Ohh a biotope would be very cool, a sandy bottom, lots of smooth river stones and few planted areas. :fish:

I find rare fw are few because most fw fish are bred in captivity. If you go onto a saltwater forum and ask for rare SW fish you will get tons of responses. Most of them are deep water reef fish.

So yeah I think the OP is looking for the fw equivalent of Bells Flasher Wrasse, Bandit angels, masked angels, dr Seuss fish, conspicuous angelfish, candy basslet, coral sea mandarin wrasse etc.


----------



## Honolulufishy (Jul 28, 2004)

*Aquascapes*

Visit Aquascapes in Aiea - they always have some hard-to-find (and correspondingly pricey) fish. Usually some very unusual apistos. Last month, had some dicrossus maculatus, which were pretty striking.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Lkittredge said:


> Get a colony of zebra plecos for your 20 g. They won't get big , look cool and will wallop your wallet as you apparently want to do.


 
Zebra plecos are not allowed to be imported into Hawaii.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Here are some uncommon ones

Otocinclus cocama
Imperial Blue Rainbow Tetra Hyphessobrycon sp. red-blue peru
Gold Laser Cory CW010
Odessa Barb Puntius padamya
Hikari Danios 
Yellow Tail Polka Dot Loach Yasuhikotakia splendida
Panda Loach Protomyzon pachychilus
Sarcocheilichthys parvus
Pseudomugil furcatus
Notropis chrosomus
Hypseleotris compressa
peppermint pikeheads Luciocephalus aura
Orange Otocinclus Nannoptopoma sp. Peru orange
Zhou's Scarlet Goby Rhinogobius zhoui
Daisy's Ricefish Orysias woworae
Neon Yellow Green Microrasboras Microdevario kubotai


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Dwarf cichlids can go for an extremely high price. Sturisoma twig catfish can be expensive as well. Altums and discus are always expensive. Some cory catfish can be expensive as well.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dario Dario pairs are rediculously expensive for their tiny size and relative availability.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I paid 80 for a freshwater hairy puffer, rare and amazing fish.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

brainwavepc.com said:


> I paid 80 for a freshwater hairy puffer, rare and amazing fish.


So your the one who bought my puffer?!?!?! Lol I have a orange congo. They are awesome! I took my husband to Wetspot not that long ago hoping the hairy puffer was still there so I could show it to him.

I paid $60 for my orange congo puffer. He was a baby when I got him too, at 1 1/2" long.


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anybody mentioned bettas yet? I'm talking show quality or wild betta pairs. There's a pair of Betta Antuta on Aquabid right now going for $90.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Freshwater Stingrays can be Very Pricy, i saw one for $120 at my LFS the other day


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

All these fish are amazing you guys are doing great! Btw I use to keep bettas before. actually had about 6-1 gallon tanks with plakats/ fighters at one point....wouldn't believe how mad i was when my mom gave my red dragon betta to the lfs...sad sad day in my life.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

i almost got a dario dario for free from a friend of mine... then he told me it started pine coning


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

The Platinum Arowana is an extremely rare species of Arowana fish with virtually no coloration on its body. This breed of fish is so valuable that an offer for $80,000 was reportedly turned down by the owner!!!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hbomb said:


> i almost got a dario dario for free from a friend of mine... then he told me it started pine coning


My Lfs sells dario dario for $3.99 a piece......not very expensive IMO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> My Lfs sells dario dario for $3.99 a piece......not very expensive IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Prices for the males aren't bad.

It's the prices for a Guaranteed Pair (m/f) and Females that are pricey.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

I purchased all 6 at my Lfs and the two known females died. Not sure why as water parameters are perfect. Fingers crossed that a 3rd is a female and not an under developed male. They ordered more for me and got 12 stupid males..... 

I see what your saying about a mated pair though. I need more females now but someone else at the store is going to the whole seller and said he would "try" to pick some out for me but I'm not sure he knows what he's looking for. :-(

Yours are very pretty, btw.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> I purchased all 6 at my Lfs and the two known females died. Not sure why as water parameters are perfect. Fingers crossed that a 3rd is a female and not an under developed male. They ordered more for me and got 12 stupid males.....
> 
> I see what your saying about a mated pair though. I need more females now but someone else at the store is going to the whole seller and said he would "try" to pick some out for me but I'm not sure he knows what he's looking for. :-(
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment.

I think your females probably died because you have too many males trying to mate with them. If you're able to get another female I suggest keeping just 1 male to 1 female. 2 female to 1 male is always better though.
It could also just be that they are young males and got harassed to death because the other males have already claimed their territory and there was no more territory for them to claim.

I only aquired my female Scarlet Badis by buying over 20+ "Pale" female looking Scarlet Badis at one time at my local fish store. Out of that whole purchase I was only able to get 2 females. That just goes to show how rare the females are in the trade.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

MiniFishRoom said:


> Thanks for the comment.
> 
> I think your females probably died because you have too many males trying to mate with them. If you're able to get another female I suggest keeping just 1 male to 1 female. 2 female to 1 male is always better though.
> It could also just be that they are young males and got harassed to death because the other males have already claimed their territory and there was no more territory for them to claim.
> ...


I have 4 total now. 3 males for sure + 1 I think(hope) is a female. The two that died were def females unfortunately. Maybe I should move out two of my males.....

They are with RCS and black neons which I hate. They are stupid mindless fish with no personality. 

Sorry neon lovers, I like fish that come to the front of the tank or don't go hide in the plants when I come around. It's a school of 13 but they are still dumb and I should get rid of them. Maybe I'll throw them in with my wild caught Cenote 'buho' jack dempseys. 

Just kidding.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Blue eyed pleco. My buddy has a buyer for his 16" for $900-
I've seen a lot of the juvie ones around 4" go for $500-


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely arrowanas.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

ErikO said:


> Zebra plecos are not allowed to be imported into Hawaii.


Just curious where you read/heard that. I believe that is incorrect. I know of a store that imports and sells them


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

http://hdoa.hawaii.gov/home/admin-rules/

From my discussions with the Hawaii Dept. of Ag., they don't recognize/allow the L numbers to be imported. 

I did send a email to the shop that was advertising the L046 and asked if the law had changed regarding them being imported. He replied that the L046 were OK. I don't for sure if he is correct.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Expensive... but that Pleco is freaking awesome!


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Rush3737 said:


> Expensive... but that Pleco is freaking awesome!


Agreed!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

ErikO said:


> http://hdoa.hawaii.gov/home/admin-rules/
> 
> From my discussions with the Hawaii Dept. of Ag., they don't recognize/allow the L numbers to be imported.
> 
> I did send a email to the shop that was advertising the L046 and asked if the law had changed regarding them being imported. He replied that the L046 were OK. I don't for sure if he is correct.


http://hdoa.hawaii.gov/pi/files/2012/12/AR-71C1.pdf

List of approved animals, Page 51, top of page: 
Hypancistrus zebra

Phew! I was worried for a sec, such an awesome fish, glad we can get them.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the problem you will run into with alot of fish is hawaii has very strict import laws and they dont alow much to come in fish or shrimp wise. so about the only way you will get alot of these fish is to spend alot in permits and pray they make it though customs fast enough they dont die. however there are some awsome angels and guppys from a breeder in hawaii. he used to sale on aquabid but have not looked for his auctions lately. i myself dont go for really expensive but try to get fish not alot of people keep. i love my blue fin killie fish ( a us native) my hillstream loaches, and i love my ken kennedy phillipine blue x platinum pearl scale angels that have started laying eggs. the parents to my angels came from ken kennedy himself so i have some awsome linage on my fish and they are so pretty.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

To OP, did you mention this was your first tank? If so, my advice is to buy cheap fish until you figure out how to keep them alive. Although fishkeeping isnt hard persay, it can come with a learning curve. Ots one thing to lose a $1 fish, quite another if he was $100.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> To OP, did you mention this was your first tank? If so, my advice is to buy cheap fish until you figure out how to keep them alive. Although fishkeeping isnt hard persay, it can come with a learning curve. Ots one thing to lose a $1 fish, quite another if he was $100.



Agreed. I've been keeping fish for around 10 years and only recently have I gotten the experience and courage to shell out for more expensive and rarer catfish.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

also depends on how lazy you want to be with water changes


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Hbomb said:


> I really just want to know whats out there for choices. Not really trying to focus on just a 20 gallon tank. but its what I have currently. I really just wanted to know what kind of fish out there that people would be willing to spend some bucks on. For any tank size.


Flowerhorns, arrowana, koi, and goldfish are the top 4 most expensive FW fish I know of. Monster fish can sell for a good penny as well. However if you're in it for the money these fish are very costly to breed. The catfish I collect that are "expensive" are impossible to breed/exceedingly difficult. I personally only spend a lot on a fish if I think its behavior or physiology or native habitat is interesting to me. Pick what you want based on YOUR OWN preferences, not how much it costs. The price of fish is normally based on rarity more than anything else.


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

some inverts are crazzy pricey like the king kong shrimp 150$ a pop ! not fish but figured id throw my card in thhe hat also


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

scotty b said:


> some inverts are crazzy pricey like the king kong shrimp 150$ a pop ! not fish but figured id throw my card in thhe hat also


you mean BKK? those have come down to about $30. depending on grade. PRL can be very expensive too. like $600-1000 a shrimp


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

This was my first planted tank. I have had over 10 plus tanks in the last 7 or so years. I was really into bettas for a while and had 5 plus tanks going at the same time with the almond leafs and weekly water changes. So i feel im pretty good on how to keep tanks thriving. Just started a planted tank since november. Luckily for me i had a friend give me advice on how to keep a planted tank including algae, co2, weekly water changes 25-50%, ph gh kh, what fish to keep in a tank, shrimps, soft/hardwater plants. So i think im okay on how to keep fish in a tank. But thank you for your concern. Like i said before im just interested in seeing different types of fish and want to expand my knowledge on types of fish.


----------



## Hbomb (Nov 15, 2012)

Scotty B those shrimps are amazing. My friend actually got me into fw shrimps. I honestly got into planted tanks for that reason.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> The Platinum Arowana is an extremely rare species of Arowana fish with virtually no coloration on its body. This breed of fish is so valuable that an offer for $80,000 was reportedly turned down by the owner!!!


I would of took the money. Wonder where he got one from.


----------



## ggsteve (Feb 3, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Blue eyed pleco. My buddy has a buyer for his 16" for $900-
> I've seen a lot of the juvie ones around 4" go for $500-


I bet the older members on here can remember when the blue-eyed panaque was a $15 fish, maybe 20 years ago? My guess is they have been fished out of their native habitat to the point where they are only found very rarely, if at all. 

If you want a fish that is extinct in it's natural habitat and only exists in the hobby pick up some white cloud mountain fish. They have been eliminated from their native mountain streams and are only found in tropical fish breeding ponds.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

^ that's untrue. The blue eyed panque is hard to source because the river system it comes from has been under control of guerilla militants since the 90s.


----------

